# NORTH NAPLES, FL | Kalea Bay | 22 fl x 5 | U/C



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Overview of Kalea Bay: 
Welcome to Kalea Bay waterfront property in North Naples *


> At Kalea Bay, you’ll enjoy an uncomplicated coastal lifestyle, where every detail reflects our commitment to enriching your experience. Located on the last waterfront property in North Naples, Kalea Bay’s five high rise towers offers 24-hour manned security, stunning views of the Gulf of Mexico and each tower is ideally positioned to take advantage of the magnificent sunsets.
> 
> Here, life is unhurried, but full. Our rooftop terrace features an open-air fitness center, sky lounge and negative-edge pool with breathtaking views. Har-Tru tennis courts sit adjacent to our 88,000-square-foot Amenity Center, where you’ll find three more pools, drink and dining options and a sprawling deck.
> 
> Each residence at Kalea Bay features flow-through, open floor plans perfect for today’s more casual lifestyle. With approximately 3,200 square feet of living space, our 3- and 4- bedroom residences are fully finished with impeccably detailed interiors. Simply bring your furniture and start living!


Construction Update Tower 300 - Kalea Bay


















Tower 100 and 200 are complete, while 300 is almost done, and what looks to be 400 and 500 are beginning.

VISION OF KALEA BAY:








Kalea Bay's VISIONARY TEAM | Exceptional real estate developments


----------

